# BAL "Messages envoyés" ou "Sent messages"



## algadg (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Lorsque j'envoie un message à partir de "Mail" de l'iPad (ou de mon iPhone), je ne le retrouve pas dans les "messages envoyés" ou "sent messages" de "Mail" sur mon Mac Book Pro.
Par contre, l'inverse fonctionne, je retrouve bien dans les messages envoyés de l'iPad, un message envoyé à partir du MBP.
J'utilise Gmail en IMAP.
Tout le reste se synchronise bien par ailleurs.
J'ai cherché dans les configurations de Gmail, mais n'y ai rien trouvé.
J'ai du mal chercher, car je ne peux me résoudre au fait que cette fonction n'existe pas.
Si quelqu'un a la solution, il aura ma reconnaissance éternelle...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## ccline (16 Mars 2013)

voilà moi je viens d'envoyé un mail dont j'ai absolument besoin de garder une trace 
donc une fois que j'ai entendu le bruit comme quoi il était envoyé je vais vérifier dans le dossier des "messages envoyé" et là ... RIEN 
que faire je suis très embêter je veut bien en renvoyé un mais si il ne doit pas s'enregistrer non plus c'est gênant . j'ai vérifié dans les préférence que la case "sauvegarder les message envoyé sur le serveur" était bien cocher et elle l'est .
quelqu'un a t il un solution?
merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour 

Avez vous vérifiez dans Réglages, Mail, contacts et calendriers, comptes, (sélection du compte) et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre dans "avancé", messages envoyés, quel est le répertoire choisi ?


----------



## algadg (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour Lauange,
Désolé de répondre un peu tardivement.

En fait, j'ai deux comptes mail, un avec iCloud, qui est désactivé, et un avec Gmail qui est activé.

Sur le compte Gmail, je suis allé jusque dans la rubrique "avancé" "Boîtes aux lettres".il y a une case "brouillon" qui est parametree sur "draft", une case "messages supprimés" qui est parametree sur "Corbeille", mais pas de case "Messages envoyés" !!!

Quand je vais voir les paramétrages equivalents du compte iCloud qui lui est désactivé, la case "Messages Envoyés" existe bien et elle est parametree "sent Messages".

Il semblerait donc que le problème vienne de Gmail, mais je ne sais pas analyser pourquoi. En allant dans Mon compte Gmail sur Internet, je ne trouve rien qui pourrait m'aider, et de plus, j'ai peur de faire une c...rie.

Merci de votre aide, si vous avez une solution.
À bientôt


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mars 2013)

Pourquoi ne pas essayer cette solution que j'ai suggérée sur un autre fil:
http://forums.macg.co/12504588-post4.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mars 2013)

Moi, j'ai ça dans Mail Mac :





Et ça marche très bien.


----------



## algadg (26 Mars 2013)

J' exactement la même chose dans mail Mac, et cela ne marche pas. Le problème est donc ailleurs.

Merci pour la contribution

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------

C'est une bonne idée. Je vais creuser cette voie.

J'ai un compte iCloud (avec une adresse en yahoo.fr) avec lequel je synchronise mon carnet d'adresses, les notes, le calendrier, etc... Sauf les mails. Je pense donc qu'il faut mettre le bouton correspondant a mail sur 1.
J'ai également vu que j'avais une adresse en "me.com" et une autre en "iCloud.com" que je n'ai jamais utilisées. Je pense qu'elles ont du être automatiquement affectées.
J'ai vu aussi que l'on pouvait choisir son SMTP (en gmail).

Je vais essayer de me dépatouiller avec tout ça, mais si tu pouvais être plus précis cela m'aiderait a aller plus vite droit au but.
Notamment sur la manière de récupérer mes messages envoyés avec l'iPad ou l'iPhone sur le mail du Mac.
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

C'est une bonne idée. Je vais creuser cette voie.

J'ai un compte iCloud (avec une adresse en yahoo.fr) avec lequel je synchronise mon carnet d'adresses, les notes, le calendrier, etc... Sauf les mails. Je pense donc qu'il faut mettre le bouton correspondant a mail sur 1.
J'ai également vu que j'avais une adresse en "me.com" et une autre en "iCloud.com" que je n'ai jamais utilisées. Je pense qu'elles ont du être automatiquement affectées.
J'ai vu aussi que l'on pouvait choisir son SMTP (en gmail).

Je vais essayer de me dépatouiller avec tout ça, mais si tu pouvais être plus précis cela m'aiderait a aller plus vite droit au but.
Notamment sur la manière de récupérer mes messages envoyés avec l'iPad ou l'iPhone sur le mail du Mac.
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

J'ai un peu cafouillé dans mes réponses.
En fait, mon dernier message (qui a été doublé suite à une fausse manip) était destiné à Pepeye66.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2013)

Bon, je vais essayer d'être clair.
Sur mon Mac j'ai toutes mes adresses mail + mon adresse ".icloud"
Sur les idevices je n'ai que mon adresse ".icloud"
sur mon mac j'ai des règles qui me transfèrent les mails des expéditeurs (de certains groupes bien ciblés - mais on peut choisir tous les groupes) dans ".icloud" et je les retrouve aussi sur mes idevices.
Quand j'envoie un mail, si je veux le retrouver sur mes idevices et sur mon mac je l'envoie de mon adresse ".icloud"

C'est bon ?


----------



## algadg (27 Mars 2013)

Ca me parait clair. Je vais faire comme cela.
Merci beaucoup.


----------

